# Getting discouraged over Ollie's tear stains



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

He's never had them until now--he's almost a year old now. i was trying to grow out his eye hairs (actually was thinking of growing a top knot--don't tell my husband, lol) and the hairs did not appear to be poking him at all. And I wash his face every day. But it wasn't letting up (the staining) so last night I trimmed up his eyes. Today he is still tearing brown ooky tears. I don't know what to do. Of course from reading here I know all the alternatives (Angel eyes, etc.). The only new things in his life are 1) odor free bully sticks 2) some spray on detangler/shine spray by baby dog (I think it is) in a light powder scent. I can't imagine it's the bully sticks--they are made from free range bulls, lol, that don't have any artificial hormones, etc. Could it be the powder stuff? Next time I bathe him I'll go without and see what happens. Wouldn't he be scratching, also, if he were allergic to the spray stuff? I don't know. I just want a solution!! :smmadder:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Allergies is my guess. I bet he's adorable anyways though :wub: 

Andrea


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> He's never had them until now--he's almost a year old now. i was trying to grow out his eye hairs (actually was thinking of growing a top knot--don't tell my husband, lol) and the hairs did not appear to be poking him at all. And I wash his face every day. But it wasn't letting up (the staining) so last night I trimmed up his eyes. Today he is still tearing brown ooky tears. I don't know what to do. Of course from reading here I know all the alternatives (Angel eyes, etc.). The only new things in his life are 1) odor free bully sticks 2) some spray on detangler/shine spray by baby dog (I think it is) in a light powder scent. I can't imagine it's the bully sticks--they are made from free range bulls, lol, that don't have any artificial hormones, etc. Could it be the powder stuff? Next time I bathe him I'll go without and see what happens. Wouldn't he be scratching, also, if he were allergic to the spray stuff? I don't know. I just want a solution!! :smmadder:[/B]


Didn't you just swith his food? I think the natures variety has montmorillonite clay in it. That could possibly cause some detoxing.

The only way to know if its the bully sticks or the spray stuff is to eliminate them. If they go away, bring back one thing at a time and see if they come back.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I really don't think they get the staining from the food or water. It's either the tear ducts are blocked or they are too small, it can be teething, infection on the eyes, and of course allergies to something in the air. Alex's tear staining was so bad that I finally resorted to give him Panamycin aquadrops. I kept him on a very minimal weeckly dose. When he came down with thrombocetopenia, we had to give him prednisone for a little while and I stoped the Panamycin not wanting to give him more medecine then necessary. The strange thing is that since that time, Alex's tear staining is almost completely gone. For the tiny amount that's still there, I won't give him anything. Have you tried PURIFEYE ? I don't remember where I got that from but I have it in my Alex file. It is supposed to be an all natural herbal remedy for tear stains and does not contain chemicals or antibiotics. Here is a link to it : http://www.petpurity.com/about_purifeye.shtm


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I gave Mia Angels' Glow and her's disappeared. Cody came to me with horrible tearstains I gave him Angels' Glow for 2 weeks also and his are gone. They both still tear but it doesn't stain their faces. I just make sure to clean the eye boogers every morning and once at night. I also wipe their mustache area with wet ones. I gave them the distilled then the spring water and now just plain old tap water. I make sure what ever I feed them doesn't contain dyes. They do really well on Nature's Variety raw and can.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422512
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just switched (or, am gradually switching, I should say) his food this week--I think it's only been 3 or 4 days. And his tearing has been going on for about a month now. It seemed to start after we came back from vacation--when my mom had him for a week. He came home with no stains but within days they started up. She also said that her Italian Greyhound broke out in hives while Ollie was there. Maybe he was exposed to something there that is now getting out of his system? ALSO, they feed their dog Science Diet...and I'm sure Ollie must have been helping himself here and there even though I told them not to let him do that. I wonder if he is "detoxing" from that?

Well, whatever it is, I think I may wait it out until the weather turns cold and any outside allergens start dying off. My house inside is allergy-proofed as much as one can possibly allergy-proof because we all have severely sensitive skin, I am allergic to fragrance, dust mites and a number of other things. If he's still tearing in the next few months I will try something more drastic like that herbal remedy or Angel Eyes. Thanks, guys....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I would try using eyedrops every day and see if that changes the constistancy of his tears. I know how frustrating it can be! I have Caira on Angel Eyes and IStain (probiotics) for her staining and I still have issues with it. I also flush her eyes everyday with eye drops and use Show Off on the facial furnishings. It's a battle, that is for sure!! but she is only 7 mos and is just finishing up teething, so I have to cut her some slack, LOL! I just like a nice white face.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I would try using eyedrops every day and see if that changes the constistancy of his tears. I know how frustrating it can be! I have Caira on Angel Eyes and IStain (probiotics) for her staining and I still have issues with it. I also flush her eyes everyday with eye drops and use Show Off on the facial furnishings. It's a battle, that is for sure!! but she is only 7 mos and is just finishing up teething, so I have to cut her some slack, LOL! I just like a nice white face.[/B]


Yes, I miss Ollie's nice, white face  What kind of eyedrops do you use? I'm not familiar with any of that. thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422522
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if science diet has anything in there that would encourage a detox. I have to ask, but you know detoxing is not a bad thing? Its good, means the body is cleansing. It doesn't really sound like its that anyways, since its been going on before you started the new food.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Is Ollie scratching at his ears? Dr. Jamie told me that signs of allergies are scratching at the ears and eye infections. And food allergy signs are scratching of the ears and scooting. I have Mia on benadryl for her allergies and used the Facial Scrub for the very first time today and noticed a BIG difference with the tearing through out the day (it wasnt as much), but I also started her AGAIN on the AE. I stopped last time because she had an eye and ear infection and I didnt want her on too many meds and I also wanted to see if the infections had something to do with the tearing. I know it is very frustrating battling these stains, but I hope we can find the reasoning behind it. I feel bad because I just hope that she isnt in any discomfort.


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Chloe is just 6 months now and is suddenly getting tear stains.
I have red that it is yeast from the surrounding area being kept wet.
I am unsure if it is true though?
I am thinking about trying angel glow.
We have crystal/angel eyes which is some like antibiotic kind of liquid you put on the tearstains with a cottonball but she goes crazy at the sight of a cotton ball and its a major struggle.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I have never heard of the crystal/angel eyes.....I have Mia on Angels Eyes and it really helps!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Is Ollie scratching at his ears? Dr. Jamie told me that signs of allergies are scratching at the ears and eye infections. And food allergy signs are scratching of the ears and scooting. I have Mia on benadryl for her allergies and used the Facial Scrub for the very first time today and noticed a BIG difference with the tearing through out the day (it wasnt as much), but I also started her AGAIN on the AE. I stopped last time because she had an eye and ear infection and I didnt want her on too many meds and I also wanted to see if the infections had something to do with the tearing. I know it is very frustrating battling these stains, but I hope we can find the reasoning behind it. I feel bad because I just hope that she isnt in any discomfort.[/B]


That's great info, thanks! No scratching that I have noticed.

The Facial scrub stuff--I used it a few times and I was actually wondering if it was making things worse. Whatever is in it seems to fade the old stains, but I wonder if having something scented that close to his eyes, even though I rinse it as well as I can, was actually compounding the problem. So I stopped using that for now. I'm just going to stick to my old regime of soft cloth, water & cornstarch. I really wonder if letting his eye hairs grow so long just wasn't good for him. Now that I've cleaned up that area I'll see if that helps. Thanks for the help


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422607
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just switched (or, am gradually switching, I should say) his food this week--I think it's only been 3 or 4 days. And his tearing has been going on for about a month now. It seemed to start after we came back from vacation--when my mom had him for a week. He came home with no stains but within days they started up. She also said that her Italian Greyhound broke out in hives while Ollie was there. Maybe he was exposed to something there that is now getting out of his system? ALSO, they feed their dog Science Diet...and I'm sure Ollie must have been helping himself here and there even though I told them not to let him do that. I wonder if he is "detoxing" from that?

Well, whatever it is, I think I may wait it out until the weather turns cold and any outside allergens start dying off. My house inside is allergy-proofed as much as one can possibly allergy-proof because we all have severely sensitive skin, I am allergic to fragrance, dust mites and a number of other things. If he's still tearing in the next few months I will try something more drastic like that herbal remedy or Angel Eyes. Thanks, guys....
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't know if science diet has anything in there that would encourage a detox. I have to ask, but you know detoxing is not a bad thing? Its good, means the body is cleansing. It doesn't really sound like its that anyways, since its been going on before you started the new food.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh yeah, I do know about detox--in humans, anyway  I used to do detoxes on myself in the past by going on various "diets" like the "caveman diet" and "candidia diet" etc. lol, don't ask. One of my healthiest times in life was when I ate ONLY meat, veggies and a select # of whole grains (all organic) and that was IT. Very hard to stick to, though. I never did it to lose weight, just to "cleanse the body." I don't have time for that now--give me one of those caffine free diet cokes my hubby just bought me, lol.


----------



## malteselove (Jun 1, 2007)

> Is Ollie scratching at his ears? Dr. Jamie told me that signs of allergies are scratching at the ears and eye infections. And food allergy signs are scratching of the ears and scooting. I have Mia on benadryl for her allergies and used the Facial Scrub for the very first time today and noticed a BIG difference with the tearing through out the day (it wasnt as much), but I also started her AGAIN on the AE. I stopped last time because she had an eye and ear infection and I didnt want her on too many meds and I also wanted to see if the infections had something to do with the tearing. I know it is very frustrating battling these stains, but I hope we can find the reasoning behind it. I feel bad because I just hope that she isnt in any discomfort.[/B]



What facial scrub are you using (that you noticed a BIG difference with?) I'd love to get some!
Thanks


----------



## DenaBear07 (Aug 7, 2007)

hello--i just got a new maltese puppy about 2 months ago. She came home with slight tear staining, and so I was told by my vet to wash them with some eye solution he gave me once a day. They would get a little better, but not much. Then, I happened to miss about 3-4 days--and too my surprise,her tear stains were gone! Apparently tear stains are caused when the eye tears and a form of yeast is present on the hair (yeast is common, not a big deal). When yeast is wet, it multiplies--thus, when i stopped cleaning them the tear stains improved A LOT. It's keeping the area dry that will help keeping tear stains under control. It's fine to clean under his eyes, but when you do, try drying the hair as well as you can with an absorbant paper towel. Now, when maggie tear stains a tiny bit, i let it dry and "pick" it off gently. this way, the yeast doesn'tmultiply. this is why maltese mustaches will look dirty. many people think its dirty or stained from food, but its actually just from drinking out of a water bowl! another tip i've heard is to give your dog DISTILLED water (not mineral or spring water!!). I hope this helps combat your tear-staining woes!! I know it has to be annoying!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

> I really don't think they get the staining from the food or water. It's either the tear ducts are blocked or they are too small, it can be teething, infection on the eyes, and of course allergies to something in the air. Alex's tear staining was so bad that I finally resorted to give him Panamycin aquadrops. I kept him on a very minimal weeckly dose. When he came down with thrombocetopenia, we had to give him prednisone for a little while and I stoped the Panamycin not wanting to give him more medecine then necessary. The strange thing is that since that time, Alex's tear staining is almost completely gone. For the tiny amount that's still there, I won't give him anything. Have you tried PURIFEYE ? I don't remember where I got that from but I have it in my Alex file. It is supposed to be an all natural herbal remedy for tear stains and does not contain chemicals or antibiotics. Here is a link to it : http://www.petpurity.com/about_purifeye.shtm[/B]


Hi MalteseJane - Have you tried Purifeye or do you know of anyone that has tried it? I would love to hear feedback on the product. Thanks!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422523
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to hear about feedback on Purifieye. Right now I'm using Istain and Angel Eyes on caira, and kelp. I think it's helping!


----------



## malteselove (Jun 1, 2007)

> hello--i just got a new maltese puppy about 2 months ago. She came home with slight tear staining, and so I was told by my vet to wash them with some eye solution he gave me once a day. They would get a little better, but not much. Then, I happened to miss about 3-4 days--and too my surprise,her tear stains were gone! Apparently tear stains are caused when the eye tears and a form of yeast is present on the hair (yeast is common, not a big deal). When yeast is wet, it multiplies--thus, when i stopped cleaning them the tear stains improved A LOT. It's keeping the area dry that will help keeping tear stains under control. It's fine to clean under his eyes, but when you do, try drying the hair as well as you can with an absorbant paper towel. Now, when maggie tear stains a tiny bit, i let it dry and "pick" it off gently. this way, the yeast doesn'tmultiply. this is why maltese mustaches will look dirty. many people think its dirty or stained from food, but its actually just from drinking out of a water bowl! another tip i've heard is to give your dog DISTILLED water (not mineral or spring water!!). I hope this helps combat your tear-staining woes!! I know it has to be annoying![/B]



Thanks for getting back to us~ Koda has always been given his water through a water bottle and drinks only Desani bottled water. I do use a daily wash called "Stay White Secret tear stain remover" that is specially formulated for Maltese dogs. I was his face off every morning and evening with a soft wash cloth using this wash mixed with warm water. Then I dry his face on low heat with a blow dryer. Has ANYONE heard of the STAY WHITE wash? I just trimmed away all his stained hair around the corner of his eye and he looks 98% tear free now. However, I'm wondering if the tears will now run down all the nice white fur exposed and stain all that too. I know I know, I've read so much about the staining and know all about the fact that it's something that Maltese just have. However, I'd just like to help do my part, as much as possible. 
Thanks again for your story~


----------



## sandyb (Jul 12, 2007)

I just got my maltese and she did not have tear stains on her face. The breeder told me she only uses bottled water. I used a different dog food which was recommended by my vet and began to give her tap water. Guess what? now I have tear stains. So I am giving only bottled water and will see if that makes a difference....and then probably change the food. I have a neighbor who bred yorkies and she said she only gives bottled water and does not have problems with stains. So I don't think I have the answer but I will give it a try and let you know. Also I do give face washes.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think it's probably seasonal allergy. I would use only tearless shampoo around his face and nothing else. Nothing. Try some Fresh Eyes eye wash
(human product) in his eyes twice a day. Seasonal allergies irritate eyes and ducts causing problems.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422682
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the thread where I learned about it. Facial Scrub


----------



## cocomalta (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes... I have been using PURIFEYE for a couple months now and its great - no more stains at all !! And besides that I noticed that my coco's fur looks really bright and shiny. I love it. I am always looking for natural products and I come to this forum often to read the advice that you all have. I do recommend trying it before anything else.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Pam, I used to clean Paris' eye area with a cottonball. It wasn't helping at all. For some reason or another, I started just using my fingers to wash around her eyes. It then hit me that what I was wiping away with the cottonball was also staining the hair as I wiped it off. I was pushing the brown stuff all the way down her face. This has made a tremendous difference on Paris. She still has very slight staining but it is just in the corners of her eyes.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=423038
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of blow dryer do you use. I have an old one & it doesn't have a "low" setting & obviously Babygirl does not like that blowing in her face. How do you pick off the yeast. All I see is stain..is there something to "pick" off? :brownbag: I have tried cutting some of it off, but it's awfully hard to do! She squirms to much.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup's stains went away completely by the time she was about 15-16 months old. hers were likely due to teething and some allergies. they have only recently reared their ugly stains again (only slightly) within the last 5-6 months. i'm pretty sure it's allergies this time around. while a white face is nice, her vet has cleared her of any "needs medical attention now!" causes. he agrees it's likely allergies. and if it isnt going to kill her, i'm okay with a little staining LOL, but yes, a white face is pretty. heck, buttercup could be purple and i'd still think she was the mostest prettiest little bugger around. :wub:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Just updating here--since I have clipped Ollie's eye hairs I have not noticed any more "brown booger balls" (lol) in the corners of his eyes. He is still having some staining, though, but it does seem less. Those "eye hairs" I was trying to grow out where not even touching his eyes that I could notice--I was trying to keep them neat, clean and out of his way. Anyway, if cutting the hair is going to help the stains go away then I'm all for it. I'll have to update in another few weeks. I may be trying some Angel's Eyes too that Gena (Kosmo's mom) is sending.


----------



## kustomkanine (Sep 21, 2006)

Anything from ear infections to allergies can be the cause of eye stain in dogs.

There are also many different effective solutions reduce or eliminate tear stains. 
I wrote an 8 part series on the causes and solutions to tear stains. 
My website may be helpful in finding the Maltese eye stain remedy that's right for your Maltese.


----------

